# no clue about whats happening to me



## jobin thomas (Dec 4, 2014)

iam 21 years old and i have been diagnosed with ibs(dont know what stage though).

lets see where to start from,

sice my childhood i have never had a good diet,i ate whatever i felt like eating cause i never liked my mom's cooking but things started changing when i entered class 9 or 10, i started noticing people around me acting strangely(laughing,or holding their noses e.t.c) as if i had farted ,i did indeed but i didnt knew because i didnt smell it(one of my friend told me that he smelled gas).

its been around 5-6 years now and things haven't changed so far.

i have been to many doctors but all they say is, this is due to stress,i have changed my diet also but again when iam with people iam unable to sit with them or go to parties or just hang out(this is what a 21 year is supposed to do ...right)

my social life has become extinct.

i dont go because i dont want to be embarrassed .

normal people have gas ,yes iam normal but the gas which you dont smell ,the person sitting next to you does, then it creates problem,affecting your confidence,your social life e.t.c

iam a decent looking guy.i play sports as well but this situation is really depressing,i just cant do anything,

going to a good college(had to drop out,now studying through distance education) ,making friends or a girlfriend looks like a distant dream.

so yes iam here and i need help


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you asked a close family member to check this for you recently? If not I would do so to make sure there IS an actual odor.


----------



## jobin thomas (Dec 4, 2014)

yes..and its gas..(i dont smell it nor do i have any feeling that iam passing gas).


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok have you tried a Low Flatulence Diet? Good Probiotics??

You are far from alone.

Please visit this Forum for loads more info:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/17-gas-flatulence-bloating/


----------



## jobin thomas (Dec 4, 2014)

yes i have changed my diet..

i drink enough water

no coffee no tea,no gassy food,no alcohol,(beer occasionally)

and no milk either

so yes i have removed evrything from my diet then also i am not getting the results

now the problem is that no matter how healthy i think iam as soon as iam sitting with people and i see people looking at me strangely it makes me uncomfortable.

i know something is wrong but dont know what

and iam an atheist

so dont ask me to pray

i need something out of the box ...plz


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

hey man the praying could actually be great to waste your time. check my food log on the diet section maybe it can help you and I know this is prejudiced but since you are from India you are probably eating curry everyday??

I know that even non IBS people go to India and the 1rst days they even cant leave the bathroom because the ammounts of spices people usually use in everything there. I would also take that into account (curcuma *alone* is actually great)


----------



## jobin thomas (Dec 4, 2014)

yes indian food is spicy but i dont eat spicy food anymore..

i am eaing lots of fruit, salad and less gassy food

but not getting any result

its been almost 1and a half year since i changed my diet


----------



## jobin thomas (Dec 4, 2014)

does exercising help?

if anyone knows particular exercises which might be helpful for ibs, then please do share

besides yoga


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try a good probiotic


----------

